# ψαρώνω



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Από τη σημερινή στήλη του Σταύρου Λυγερού:

Η Ελλάδα έχει τεθεί σε καθεστώς κηδεμονίας, αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι ορισμένοι υπουργοί το παρακάνουν. Συμπεριφέρονται ενώπιον των υπαλλήλων του ΔΝΤ και της Ευρωζώνης (κατά Πάγκαλο «φον Φούφουτοι») σαν «ψαρωμένοι» τμηματάρχες. Η εν λόγω συμπεριφορά, όμως, δεν έπρεπε να εκπλήσσει τον αντιπρόεδρο της κυβέρνησης. Ο ίδιος γνωρίζει από πρώτο χέρι τον χαμαιλεοντισμό του πολιτικού συστήματος. Πολιτικοί που εξέθρεψαν την κλεπτοκρατία, τη διαπλοκή, τη σπατάλη, τον παρασιτισμό και την ατιμωρησία μετατράπηκαν ταχύτατα σε απολογητές και σημαιοφόρους του Μνημονίου. Νέες συνθήκες, νέα καθήκοντα, για να θυμηθούμε την κομμουνιστική ορολογία!​
Βέβαια, το απόσπασμα, αλλά και οι μέρες, περιέχουν και άλλες (μεταφραστικές) προκλήσεις: _χαμαιλεοντισμός, διαπλοκή, παρασιτισμός_ και, πάνω απ' όλα, ο _φούφουτος_ και οι _φον Φούφουτοι_. (Ο Πάγκαλος απαιτεί νήμα ολόκληρο, αντάξιο της πληθωρικότητάς του.)

Προς το παρόν, τι έχει το λεξικό Κοραής για *ψαρώνω* και *ξεψαρώνω*. Θα ακολουθήσει αργότερα περισσότερος προβληματισμός.

*ψαρώνω* _ρ μ/αμ_ ψάρωσα _αορ_ ψαρωμένος _μτχ πρκμ_

(λαϊκ) • προκαλώ σε κάποιον αίσθημα φόβου και ανησυχίας = to unsettle : _Κατάφερε να με ψαρώσει και του εκμυστηρεύτηκα τα πάντα! = He managed to unsettle me, and I revealed to him all my secrets!_
(λαϊκ) • ξεγελιέμαι, τα χάνω = to worry, to lose it : _Μην ψαρώνεις! Μην πιστεύεις ό,τι σου λένε. = Don't worry! You shouldn't believe everything you hear._

*ξεψαρώνω* _ρ αμ_

(προφ) • ανακτώ το θάρρος μου = to regain courage : _Ακόμη δεν ήρθαν στη μονάδα οι νέοι, ξεψάρωσαν και ζητάνε άδεια. = The new recruits have only just arrived at the unit and they've regained the courage to ask for leave!_​


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

To intimidate δεν θα ταίριαζε στο _ψαρώνω_, τουλάχιστον για την πρώτη σημασία που αναφέρεις (όπως στη χρήση του σε φανταρίστικο περιβάλλον);


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2010)

Ναι, με την ευκαιρία, να πιάσουμε και το *ψαρωτικός* = intimidating.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2010)

Να προσθέσουμε και το *ξεψάρωτος*, αντώνυμο του _ψαρωμένος_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2010)

Να προσθέσουμε —σε μια κίνηση προς την αφετηρία, το ψάρι— τον _ψάρακα_, την _ψαρούκλα_ και, κυρίως, τον _ψάρακλα_, τον οποίο (τον τελευταίο) αγνοούν τα λεξικά.

Έχω να προτείνω τα γνωστά:
tenderfoot, greenhorn, rookie, raw recruit, total beginner.


----------

